# Insurance Fraud Field



## coder21 (Jun 5, 2009)

I would like to find a job in the insurance fraud field.  Can someone help point me in the right direction on where to look or what companies our out there?

Thank you


----------



## Karolina (Jun 5, 2009)

Did you try the websites of local insurance carriers. See if they have fraud units? That would be a start.....


----------



## coder21 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you.  I will start with the insurance companies.


----------



## jmoravecz (Jun 5, 2009)

I work for a medical health insurance company in it's SIU.  I didn't have any criminal investigative or law enforcement background but my coding skills/knowledge made me a good candidate for the position.  Don't let that deter you because some SIU teams are composed of investigators with different skills/backgrounds...perhaps you'll find that that is sufficiently staffed with criminal investigations but that needs an expert coder ;-)

Also, you may want to start considering pursuing a certification in fraud.  Check out the CFE or the AHFI thru NHCAA(the latter probably being the more preferred in the health insurance industry).  Obtaining that credential could make you more marketable.

Good luck!


----------

